# [SOLVED] Intel Wireless Centrino 2230 (iwl2030) Not working

## IncredibleMrT

Hi, I'm having a devil of a job getting wifi working on my DELL Inspiron 17R SE (7720 base)

dmesg reports the following error :

```

VEL-UK-026 / # dmesg |grep -i -G \]\ iwlwifi

[    4.663400] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[    4.663402] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc90000050000

[    4.663404] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0xC4

[    4.663520] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.663569] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[    4.663571] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    4.663572] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    4.663574] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[    4.663575] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P disabled

[    4.663603] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230 BGN, REV=0xC8

[    4.663701] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    4.680220] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x81c, CALIB=0x6

[    4.680222] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0x150

[    4.680224] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0x3, Valid Rx ant: 0x3

[    4.680236] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

[    4.759828] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1

[    4.760011] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Failed to register hw (error -22)

```

Here is the output from lspci -kv

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: d2000000-d30fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000d1ffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Capabilities: [d94] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

        Memory at d3300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        Memory at d3315000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: mei

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d331a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Panther Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

        Memory at d3310000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: d3200000-d32fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d3100000-00000000d31fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at d3319000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        I/O ports at 4058 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 407c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 4050 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 4078 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 4020 [size=32]

        Memory at d3318000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Panther Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at d3314000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at efa0 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0fd1 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d3080000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Capabilities: [900] #19

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0e1b (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at d3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at d3200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 68-5d-43-ff-ff-e7-2d-09

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0566

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

        Memory at d3104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at d3100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number c6-00-00-00-36-4c-e0-00

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

```

I have added support for iwlwifi into the kernel and have installed iwl2030-ucode to pull in the relevant firmware but still I can't get to work.

Does anyone have any tips on what else  I need to do?

Here is output from emerge --info

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3610QM_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2012 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ rsync://rsync.mirrorservice.org/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline resolvconf sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Here is my kernel config via pastebin http://pastebin.com/VL57AMtX

I plan to configure via networkmanager within KDE desktop. Currently, if I open up the kde networkmanager tool the wireless options are greyed out and non configurable.

All standard 

Any help is gratefully received.

Thanks.Last edited by IncredibleMrT on Mon Aug 20, 2012 8:19 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

IncredibleMrT ...

I don't have this card but I seem to remember a similar firmware loading issue with iwlwifi from some time back, the error is thrown out from ieee80211_register_hw(priv->hw);  ... does the following allow the firmware to load correctly?

```
modprobe -r iwlwifi ; modprobe iwlwifi
```

With the previous issue this would be enough to have the card correctly initialised, this may not be the case but I thought it worth mentioning.

best ... khay

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Alas, it doesn't. 

Thanks for the input though.

----------

## Odward

Here's a shot in the dark

http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/91246

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/91246

Suggests iwlwifi won't work with your kernel config as you have 

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

My iwlwifi box has all of the values set according to "+" in the diff of the working kernel config from that first post.

Maybe worth a shot.

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Your shot in the dark hit dead centre!

I actually came across that post a few days back and ended up killing my system. I thought the damage was something to do with these changes but having just tried again it works!

Thanks Odward!

----------

